# molly and max are biohazards!!!!



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

So my new vet (ex vet) called tonight after getting Molly's file and told us we were not welcome at his office because we are feeding raw! He said my dogs are biohazards and a danger to his office. We have been feeding raw since Molly was a puppy and our new boy Max is also fed raw. We recently moved to a small town and was hoping to use the vet in the area but I guess we will stick with our original one. Maybe I'm wrong but I think he is being ridiculous!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds pretty ridiculous. Sometimes vets are pretty biased against anything not traditional.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Miss Molly May said:


> So my new vet (ex vet) called tonight after getting Molly's file and told us we were not welcome at his office because we are feeding raw! He said my dogs are biohazards and a danger to his office. We have been feeding raw since Molly was a puppy and our new boy Max is also fed raw. We recently moved to a small town and was hoping to use the vet in the area but I guess we will stick with our original one. Maybe I'm wrong but I think he is being ridiculous!


Hahahahaha. Wow! Post the vet's and clinic's name and so other people can save their time and avoid this fool.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Don't forget to buy them harnesses with the bio-hazard emblem on them! (LOL). The vet sounds like he/she is ignorant regarding raw feeding and nutrition in general. You are better off without him/her. Who knows what else they are ignorant about.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

yuriy said:


> Hahahahaha. Wow! Post the vet's and clinic's name and so other people can save their time and avoid this fool.


I would have no problem posting but I don't want to break forum rules!
I will say this he says he is the only orthopedic surgeon in northern Ontario 
My wife is still insulted she can't believe this! Dogs get into everything does that mean all dogs are a biohazard threat


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So cats that eat the occasional bird or mouse wouldn't be welcome either?How about dogs that are poop eaters?Lol!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Northern as in how northern?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Interesting... My dog has had a MRSA infection which is a heck of a lot worse than what ever a raw fed dog will carry. Do vets refuse to treat that? No, they just sanitize thoroughly after he comes in, just like they should anyway with animals that carry every bacteria known to a vet's office. Too bad this is the only orthopedic surgeon around. It is a long haul south for you to see one. Tell those mutts to stay healthy!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Saphire said:


> Northern as in how northern?


Espanola area! West of Sudbury


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Quinnsmom said:


> Interesting... My dog has had a MRSA infection which is a heck of a lot worse than what ever a raw fed dog will carry. Do vets refuse to treat that? No, they just sanitize thoroughly after he comes in, just like they should anyway with animals that carry every bacteria known to a vet's office. Too bad this is the only orthopedic surgeon around. It is a long haul south for you to see one. Tell those mutts to stay healthy!


I know it just makes no sense to us!  We will be travelling back to Sudbury for now on.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

MythicMut said:


> Don't forget to buy them harnesses with the bio-hazard emblem on them! (LOL). The vet sounds like he/she is ignorant regarding raw feeding and nutrition in general. You are better off without him/her. Who knows what else they are ignorant about.


 haha and I will buy a couple of those big yellow suits!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow that is utterly ridiculous and I would be very offended :angryfire:

It's his right to refuse, who cares. But to outright be rude like that is unacceptable

Don't worry, one of the vets the rescue I'm involved with uses has a large poster right in the waiting area talking about dog food and raw is flagged as dangerous  Needless to say, my personal dogs are never taken there. My vet is thrilled to support me in raw feeding, minimal vaccinations/titers, etc and I love him for that. Never blinked and his smile was huge when he found out all the research I've put into keeping my dogs healthy as natural as possible.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Shade said:


> Wow that is utterly ridiculous and I would be very offended :angryfire:
> 
> It's his right to refuse, who cares. But to outright be rude like that is unacceptable
> 
> Don't worry, one of the vets the rescue I'm involved with uses has a large poster right in the waiting area talking about dog food and raw is flagged as dangerous  Needless to say, my personal dogs are never taken there. My vet is thrilled to support me in raw feeding, minimal vaccinations/titers, etc and I love him for that. Never blinked and his smile was huge when he found out all the research I've put into keeping my dogs healthy as natural as possible.


My wife is still upset about this! We were hoping to have a vet near us within 15-20 minutes in case of any emergencies. We did find another vet about 40 minutes away that will take us! The first question my wife asked was if they had any issues with dogs that are fed raw! They said many of the dogs that go there are fed raw and they have no issues what so ever


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope the fact that I'm laughing at this fool isn't wrong.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> I hope the fact that I'm laughing at this fool isn't wrong.


I don't think so!!! How many dogs burry something then retrieve it a few days later? Mine do on occasion! I couldn't imagine the bacteria on that!
I feed Molly and Max raw yes but there food is frozen then thawed and consumed within a day or two.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Why a vet would come up with this made me curious. I did find an article that discusses why he may feel the way he does. Sorry I can't provide a link but I've included the website & header if you want to read it. I thought it was interesting that the use of a probiotic seems to intensify the problem. 

I don't care one way or the other. I have no issues with raw feeding but if there is an increased risk than hopefully that risk can be prevented in some way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:

omg that is funny. 

So what about dogs that are eating kibble contaminated with salmonella and e-coli? Did he check to make sure the rest of his dog clients NEVER, EVER got into road kill? Or ate other dogs poop? Or goose poop? Cuz we all know how tasty that is to them!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WateryTart said:


> I hope the fact that I'm laughing at this fool isn't wrong.


LOL I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think you should be upset. I think you should be glad he came forward with this so, in the event there was an issue like Jane's Karlo with Lepto, the vet isn't just blowing it off as diet related and is actually looking for the cause.

That kind of stupid can't be trusted.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> Why a vet would come up with this made me curious. I did find an article that discusses why he may feel the way he does. Sorry I can't provide a link but I've included the website & header if you want to read it. I thought it was interesting that the use of a probiotic seems to intensify the problem.
> 
> I don't care one way or the other. I have no issues with raw feeding but if there is an increased risk than hopefully that risk can be prevented in some way.


I've heard of that risk. I'm about to switch my girl to raw with a probiotic. We don't have immunocompromised people or little kids in our household, so I think I'll be okay taking normal precautions (be conscientious about food safety, lots of Lysol).

I've also heard about the risk coming from kibble that a lot of people don't know about (I didn't until recently), so I'm kind of "meh" about the whole thing. I'm generally pretty cautious about food safety, so I think that should cover us either way.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I don't think you should be upset. I think you should be glad he came forward with this so, in the event there was an issue like Jane's Karlo with Lepto, the vet isn't just blowing it off as diet related and is actually looking for the cause.
> 
> That kind of stupid can't be trusted.


Yes. Always be grateful when crazy reveals itself.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> My wife is still upset about this! We were hoping to have a vet near us within 15-20 minutes in case of any emergencies. We did find another vet about 40 minutes away that will take us! The first question my wife asked was if they had any issues with dogs that are fed raw! They said many of the dogs that go there are fed raw and they have no issues what so ever


They probably have all the clients the closer vet refused


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Was the vet intending to kiss them on the lips? Or perhaps the other end...?...which is where you should be telling him/her to plant one


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

How many dogs like to scoop the litter box? Does that make them biohazards?


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> I hope the fact that I'm laughing at this fool isn't wrong.


:thumbup:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL!!!! That is so funny. I am surprised he is willing to accept any animal or human in his office as we are all "raw." We all have germs and organisms and bacteria. 

What a nutty vet.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had the riot act read to me by a vet after I asked if I could still feed raw while my dog was on a new meds. It happened in the lobby in front of several other patrons, very unprofessional. We never went back.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

It seems like with everything else, the people that raw feed correctly are being condemned with those who don't. I do not understand if a vet is concerned why he doesn't just say "I have a few concerns about feeding raw, if it is your desire to do this, I'd like to discuss it with you further to make sure you know all you need to know. "I'd like to review the content and quantities with you to make sure it is the best it can be".

It seems like the vet schools just make cookie cutter vets now that want everything uniform - treat us and out pets like numbers and pump out the profits.

It is the vets responsibility be be familiar with the health and diet of his patient IMO. Raw feeding is obviously more than a passing fad. The vet's need to get on the ball and get professional about educating and correcting a raw diet if necessary.

That said, I did read the study that said of a sample group 75% were feeding insufficient raw diets and 3 of the 4 vets that participated and provided what they considered to be complete raw diets failed.....

Shame on the vet's for not getting their act together on this.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> It seems like the vet schools just make cookie cutter vets now that want everything uniform - treat us and out pets like numbers and pump out the profits.


I've heard that a ton of veterinary schooling is at least partially funded by companies that manufacture kibble, so there's a large bias in what & how vets learn their trade. And I'm sure they get a good kickback from selling MediCal food at every vet office.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

yuriy said:


> I've heard that a ton of veterinary schooling is at least partially funded by companies that manufacture kibble, so there's a large bias in what & how vets learn their trade. And I'm sure they get a good kickback from selling MediCal food at every vet office.


Heck yea, I've paid thru the teeth for the special vet food that only they carry for UTI. I went to one vet and he pulled out a glossy chart on science diet and went over it like a 2nd grade teacher. I pulled out a printout of what I was feeding and we compared. Mine was better. The chart was put away....


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> Heck yea, I've paid thru the teeth for the special vet food that only they carry for UTI. I went to one vet and he pulled out a glossy chart on science diet and went over it like a 2nd grade teacher. I pulled out a printout of what I was feeding and we compared. Mine was better. The chart was put away....


You should blow up your printout, laminate it, and send it to the vet.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

yuriy said:


> I've heard that a ton of veterinary schooling is at least partially funded by companies that manufacture kibble, so there's a large bias in what & how vets learn their trade. And I'm sure they get a good kickback from selling MediCal food at every vet office.


There is a different brand here in the states. Hill's sponsors residencies and educational programs in vet schools and vets can get an incentive for selling the stuff. Vets get some training in nutrition but are not experts in it.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

MythicMut said:


> There is a different brand here in the states. Hill's sponsors residencies and educational programs in vet schools and vets can get an incentive for selling the stuff. Vets get some training in nutrition but are not experts in it.


That would be (Hill's) Science Diet. See previous post.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> That would be (Hill's) Science Diet. See previous post.


Ahhh, yes, you are correct Stonevintage! I forget what it is called as I avoid it. Long ago, a vet told me he wouldn't feed that c**p to his dogs.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

In Canada, Hill's Science diet is sold at pet stores...Vets sell Hill's "Prescription" diet. All the same crapola


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the yellow suit idea. I would want to go to vets office to pick up a copy of my records in my bio hazard suit.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> I like the yellow suit idea. I would want to go to vets office to pick up a copy of my records in my bio hazard suit.


This is a truly great idea! :rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The funny thing is how many times kibble is recalled due to salmonella bacteria. Ah well.


----------

